# Possibility of changing jobs easily in UAE



## desertlover (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been offered a managerial position in the hotel industry, and I would like to know if ater 8-9 months working for that particular hotel, I could acccept another offer from another hotel. 

I've heard that in the UAE you have to work during 2 years for the same company, but I don't know if this rule applies to the hotel industry, since I have seen the profile of colleagues from the same sector on Linkedin, and some of them have worked for short periods of time in different hotels in the UAE: 8 months for a hotel in Abu Dhabi, then the next 10 months for a Hotel in Dubai, and then like 1 year and 3 months in another hotel, in Dubai as well (I'm just putting an example of what I found).

So my question is: Is it possible for people to change jobs and accept one offered by hotel B that could be better for their career once they are already in the country working for hotel A?

Any answer would be really appreciated. Thank you,

Regards,


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

No a simple answer because how and where you can move depends on many things such as grade, salary, degrees, etc. In general though you need a No Objection Letter from you employer.

From knowing someone well working in a hotel, who as a lot of friends all over working in hotels. It seems hotels will let you move around even if you don't complete the two years. I would suggest you read you contract in detail, though. You will probably need to pay back all the costs the hotel has incurred, flight, medical, visa, id, etc if you leave before two years (or the pro-rated amount)


----------



## desertlover (Oct 20, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> No a simple answer because how and where you can move depends on many things such as grade, salary, degrees, etc. In general though you need a No Objection Letter from you employer.
> 
> From knowing someone well working in a hotel, who as a lot of friends all over working in hotels. It seems hotels will let you move around even if you don't complete the two years. I would suggest you read you contract in detail, though. You will probably need to pay back all the costs the hotel has incurred, flight, medical, visa, id, etc if you leave before two years (or the pro-rated amount)


Dear fcjb1970,

Thank you so much for your help. Since you already have friends working in the UAE in the hospitality sector, could you give me a general idea of what would be the right net salary to ask for, for a managerial position? (not a hotel GM´s salary, but that of a Manager in another department). Just net, without including housing allowance, transportation, that is, the extra benefits.

Cheers,


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

desertlover said:


> Dear fcjb1970,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. Since you already have friends working in the UAE in the hospitality sector, could you give me a general idea of what would be the right net salary to ask for, for a managerial position? (not a hotel GM´s salary, but that of a Manager in another department). Just net, without including housing allowance, transportation, that is, the extra benefits.
> 
> Cheers,


Sorry I would not know what someone in that role earns


----------

